

This is why I love Gmail - kiran91
http://i.imgur.com/Uf0jIn3.jpg

======
claudius
For slowly catching up with standard mail user agent functionality? Claws-Mail
had this since 2006.

I mean, sure, it is probably better than Outlook and Yahoo mail and all the
other webmail clients out there…but good?

~~~
gus_massa
A 2 years lag is not so bad. This was a "lab" feature since 2008 and a
"standard" feature since 2010. [http://gmailblog.blogspot.com.ar/2008/09/new-
in-labs-handy-i...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com.ar/2008/09/new-in-labs-
handy-intern-tweaks.html)

~~~
claudius
I would still be upset about a two years lag, especially since I am rather
positive that such features existed far earlier than 2006 in other clients and
even if that wasn’t the case, it shouldn’t take Google Mail (Google!) two
years to implement such a trivial feature when it is already available in a
small open source project.

------
anywhichway
This feature was a Gmail labs feature for quite some time before being fully
implemented in March of 2010. This feature is old news (though not as old as
claw mail), but I can understand why people just discovering it would be
excited about it.

~~~
kiran91
Exactly! Just discovered this feature - pleasantly surprising.

